# Keeping the Bark On!



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to make some rustic frames. What is the best way to treat slab 1st cuts to keep the bark from coming off later. The trees I have to work with are spruce, birch, poplar/aspen, willow, cottonwood, and alder.


----------

